# Don't Ask Me Why: Chapter 6



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Marie came to the concert hall for the symphony pretty early. She hoped to meet Tanya and Marcus wherever they would be sitting. She picked up a program to see what it looked like. All very neatly organized, just the way she planned it: von Suppe's Poet & Peasant Overture, Hindemith's Symphonic Metamorphosis, Intermission, Brahms' Symphony no. 3. She flipped to the back of the program to see the names of the musicians, and sure enough, Alex's name was listed among the names.

Tanya and Marcus very soon filed in.

"Marie! How good to see you again! Let's sit together," she beckoned her to a row in the center back, and they took their seats. Soon after them, more older students came, Marie assumed them to be pianists since the majority of other grad students were in the orchestra. Some younger undergrads came too, but they sat farther behind, and many also in the balcony.

Ernest and his friends came by as well, and went in a row just in front of Marie and Tanya. They were having such excited conversation together when Ernest interjected into their conversation.

"I know right? I always thought that Hindemith was underrated. I've enjoyed watching the rehearsals, and it's going to go well."

Marie was more stunned than Tanya, whose face immediately lit up.

"Did you conduct them?"

"In rehearsal, yes, just once on the Hindemith, as a coaching."

"No doubt it will be all the better because of you," Tanya's smile was strange, almost sly.

Ernest suddenly turned to Marie, but didn't say anything. She became confused, and only shrugged. No more conversation followed.

When the musicians began warming up on stage, Marie noticed Alex walk on stage. He had no glasses anymore, to her surprise. He had a very handsome face, but still very brooding. As he took up a front chair, Marie hoped that he would be principal.

"Do you see that guy sitting in the front, the cellist, do you know him?" she asked Tanya.

"I don't," she said frankly. "Why?"

"Oh... nothing."

Cello wasn't Marie's favorite instrument, flute and violin were, but cello was close up there. She wondered if there would be any solo work later.

Soon, the head Director walked onto stage to applause. He was carrying a microphone.

"Welcome, ladies and gentlemen, to the first Symphony Orchestra concert here at our wonderful university. We hope you enjoy our concert, we have a very special program tonight, and we thank you so much for coming."

After thanking a number of patrons, he bowed to more applause, and walked off stage to get rid of the microphone, only to return momentarily with his baton. Now the concert finally began.

Marie had never heard of the Poet and Peasant Overture before by von Suppe, but it began excitingly enough for her. To her great surprise, there was a long cello solo for Alex!

Marie stared at Alex intently. It was indeed very poetic and expressive, truly professional. But one thing especially caught her attention: he was no longer gloomy. It was as if the music freed him up for that instantaneous moment, and he almost seemed to smile when he played. At the end of the overture, he was recognized, and he received an ovation. Again his face turned gloomy. Marie was intrigued.

For the rest of the concert, in fact, Marie watched Alex as he played. She was genuinely impressed, and felt inspired to congratulate him at the end. The whole orchestra was extremely talented, from the Principal flute to the Principal horn player.



Tanya had a quite different experience that night.

Her mind wandered from the music almost the entire time. Instead, she watched Ernest from behind almost the whole time. She fidgeted, feeling uncomfortable around Marcus. Although there was no real argument that broke out between them, their conversation had been brief and shallow for the last few days, and it wasn't only on Tanya's side. Marcus seemed to grow obsessed with his piece, consumed with his own thoughts, and this irritated Tanya. These emotions coincided with an unexpected change of heart she now experienced. For the first time in a year, she had begun to doubt whether she really loved Marcus enough. Not because of what Marcus didn't do. No. Because of what Ernest did. And this was what upset Tanya the most right now. At the end of the concert, Ernest really didn't say anything to her, but she made sure to lock eyes on him when everyone filed out.



Marie left the others behind, and went on her own to the lobby. There were many people there now, and she looked around to see Alex, but he was no where to be found. She sat down on a bench to the side, waiting to see if anyone would come out the side doors to the concert hall. Looking around, she hoped to see him, but instead she found Ernest watching her again from the other side of the lobby. He was in a group of others talking, but not talking himself.

"Strange, I'm not wearing anything that great," she bent her head down, and fiddled with cellphone to look occupied until he was gone.

The lobby slowly dwindled down to a few people, and finally Alex came through a side door, his cello strapped behind his back. Marie watched but didn't move as some of his friends came around and congratulated him.

"Oh Alex, dear, you were wonderful!" Marie saw what appeared to be his mother come and hug him. Suddenly his face lit up in a genuine grin as she kissed his cheek.

Something about this gesture really struck Marie, and produced a sudden and strange feeling in her. Finally she got up to meet him, although now there was a hesitation that there wasn't before.

"Hey," she said almost shyly, "You are really a great player, Alex. I'm glad I came tonight."

"Thank you, Marie," he smiled gently. He remembered her name.

He also hadn't smiled at her before.

"I..." Marie felt like saying something more, but wasn't sure what. "I hope you have a good night," she remarked gravely, and walked away. Yes, a very strange, and actually painful, feeling came over her that night, but she couldn't quite put a name to it.

All Marie could understand was that she was no longer happy.


----------

